# Top 3 states for Target



## RWTM (Feb 19, 2022)

1) California 2) Texas 3) Florida 
(# wise) 

Am I right?


----------



## Yetive (Feb 19, 2022)

IDK.  Maybe Illinois?  Some of the biggest are in Chicago.


----------



## boringClerk03 (Feb 19, 2022)

Yes, the state with the highest number of stores is California. 

In terms of volume, I think all of the highest-grossing stores are in Minnesota with a few random high volume stores scattered throughout the nation. It makes sense because Target is the place where lots of people shop for food and essentials. Most stores there are supercenters, and there are more Targets than Walmarts. 

Some of the largest stores by square footage are also in Minnesota, but the majority are found scattered throughout random states. I think the largest is the Ventura Mall store followed by the Annapolis store, the Glendale store, and then Target Edina. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Targetking (Feb 20, 2022)

Theres a 3 storyone in Calif0rnia.


----------



## RWTM (Feb 20, 2022)

Yetive said:


> IDK.  Maybe Illinois?  Some of the biggest are in Chicago.


Most stores not top grossing (doing #’s). Illinois my home state. Haven't lived there in almost 10 years. #Blagojevich


----------



## RWTM (Feb 20, 2022)

boringClerk03 said:


> Yes, the state with the highest number of stores is California.
> 
> In terms of volume, I think all of the highest-grossing stores are in Minnesota with a few random high volume stores scattered throughout the nation. It makes sense because Target is the place where lots of people shop for food and essentials. Most stores there are supercenters, and there are more Targets than Walmarts.
> 
> Some of the largest stores by square footage are also in Minnesota, but the majority are found scattered throughout random states. I think the largest is the Ventura Mall store followed by the Annapolis store, the Glendale store, and then Target Edina. I could be wrong though.


Cali is it’s own breed but going through economic crisis rn. Northern TX Frisco area booming too. A lot of 5 stars (trying to be broad but specific) Florida also has a lot of high volume/grossing stores but pretty sure they get supplied from a huge ass DC in GA. Not sure tho. I only really care about top 3 tbh


----------



## RWTM (Feb 20, 2022)

Where did or is the newest RDC going that’s 2m sq ft? Anyone know


----------



## Coqui (Feb 20, 2022)

Most of Hawaii’s stores are 100 mil dollar stores too.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Feb 20, 2022)

the top 3 states are minnesota, california, and texas in that order


----------



## gracefulfillment (Feb 20, 2022)

Kostin said:


> Cali is it’s own breed but going through economic crisis rn. Northern TX Frisco area booming too. A lot of 5 stars (trying to be broad but specific) Florida also has a lot of high volume/grossing stores but pretty sure they get supplied from a huge ass DC in GA. Not sure tho. I only really care about top 3 RDC’s


Florida store here. The only DC in the state is an FDC in Lake City. our RDC is 3808 in Midway, GA.
There are some fairly high volume stores here, but definitely not like mn, ca, etc. I think we deal with a lot more competition from walmart for GM and local grocers for food


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 20, 2022)

Florida Targets are supplied by DC in Tifton, GA


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Feb 21, 2022)

Dysfunction, disaster and despair.

...Oh, you meant _U.S._ states.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 21, 2022)

Try New York , Minnesota and Pennsylvania


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 21, 2022)

CoquiAzul said:


> Most of Hawaii’s stores are 100 mil dollar stores too.


Only cause of the cost of getting stuff there over the oceans


----------



## InboundDCguy (Feb 22, 2022)

Kostin said:


> Where did or is the newest RDC going that’s 2m sq ft? Anyone know


25000 Van Buren Blvd., Riverside, CA.


----------

